

I need a lifestyle change if I want to become an entrepreneur – blog post - guerne
https://medium.com/@Guerne/i-need-a-lifestyle-change-427630b47177

======
stephengillie
You seem to be going thru a quarter-life crisis. The state may have other
names.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quarter-
life_crisis](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quarter-life_crisis)

------
guerne
I realized that I need to make some changes in my life if I want succeed as an
entrepreneur in the tech industry. I hope that someone else connects with
this, and maybe gives them the motivation to follow their dreams.

